# Glass panel Shaker doors



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

I ended up buying the Sommerfeld Shaker raised panel set. Now I have another, but related, question. My wife and one of my sons wants me to build a corner cabinet for them. The bottom section would have raised panel doors, but the top section is to have glass panel doors. How can I make those to match the bottom doors except with glass?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would do those slightly different because there is always a chance of breaking glass. Instead of making a groove I would cut a rabbet instead and use a small molding to hold the glass in place or possibly just caulk it in place with a dark caulk. If you make the traditional groove for a panel that requires the panel to be installed during frame assembly then the whole door is a throwaway if the glass breaks. The rest of the procedure is the same.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I would make the rails-n-stiles with the same set, glue-up without a panel and then rabbet out the inside lip. You might need to square up the corners by hand. I have some glass cabinet doors that look like that's what they did. You might be able to use a trimmer bit.


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Would I try to just use the rail and stile bits on just the ends rather than all the way down?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You would machine it the same way but if your bit set comes with the slot cutter then take the slot cutter off. You would machine a rabbet in from the back side instead. Easiest is with a rabbeting bit. Some rabbeting bits are sold for a specific inset but you can also buy them as a set that allows different insets just by changing the bearing size or by slipping different size rub collars over the bearing on one bit. The bearing controls the width of the rabbet. You control the cutting depth.


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok. I will have to check the set. I have a rabbeting bit with different bearings already.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a video that may be helpful to you Mike.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

The guys who did my upper corner cabinet siliconed the glass into a rabbet, like Cherryville Chuck suggested. They just used a fairly neat bead of clear silicone.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As others have said you assemble the door then rabbet it out on the router table. If you want divided lights then make the mutton's the width you need. Assemble and rabbet as with a single panel of glass.An esay way to square the corners is with a multi tool. Musc easier than using a chisel.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cutting a rabbit is the solution. When the glass goes in, you can use a strip of wood to hold the glass in. I wouldn't glue that strip in, in case the glass needs replacing some day. A pinner would do for that task. The strip might be something like 1/4 x 3/8. You will want to finish that strip and the doors before you put in the glass. Those Sommerfeld bits are really great, aren't they.

I bought the entire set of Sommerfeld videos. I find they have been among the most helpful videos I've seen so far, in part because they follow the project through completion and don't skip details like so many videos do. They are very coherent, each video seems connected to the others. And, no lame comments. I'm a fan and don't even get a toaster for it. LOL


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

PhilBa said:


> I would make the rails-n-stiles with the same set, glue-up without a panel and then rabbet out the inside lip. You might need to square up the corners by hand. I have some glass cabinet doors that look like that's what they did. You might be able to tuse a trimmer bit.


That is exactly what I have done. You can seat the glass in clear silicone bed instead of glazing putty. I then pin nailed a wood glazing stop on the inside


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Cutting a rabbit is the solution. When the glass goes in, you can use a strip of wood to hold the glass in. I wouldn't glue that strip in, in case the glass needs replacing some day. A pinner would do for that task. The strip might be something like 1/4 x 3/8. You will want to finish that strip and the doors before you put in the glass. Those Sommerfeld bits are really great, aren't they.
> 
> I bought the entire set of Sommerfeld videos. I find they have been among the most helpful videos I've seen so far, in part because they follow the project through completion and don't skip details like so many videos do. They are very coherent, each video seems connected to the others. And, no lame comments. I'm a fan and don't even get a toaster for it. LOL


I haven't actually used the bits yet. Just got them. I have watched several of his videos on you tube and really like them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

bigarm said:


> I haven't actually used the bits yet. Just got them. I have watched several of his videos on you tube and really like them.


I have the glass panel set, but haven't used them yet. That's a project for the future. I have watched of the videos several times and learn more each time. It is very clear what he's doing at every step. I think many of them arr on YouTube, but I like to have stuff like that on DVDs. I sometinmes take stuff like that along on trips to pass time on airplanes. Occasionally that starts a nice conversation.


----------

